# HELLO EVERYONE.  I WANT TO FIND PEOPLE TO HIKE WITH.



## crystalcjc (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello, my name is Crystal.  I live in Dudley Massachusetts.  I am recently divorced and am in serious need of a new group of friends WHO ACTUALLY WANT TO GET OUT AND DO THINGS LIKE HIKING but can't seem to find anyone who isn't all talk.  Everyone says I love to hike but no one ever does it.  Please contact me if your serious about setting a time and place to go on a hike.  THANKS.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!   My girlfriend and I hike hike frequently in the Holyoke Range in Mass and sometimes head out to the Berkshires.  Always looking for people to tag along.  Many hikers based on this board are from all parts of New England but the primary focus is the White Mountains in New Hampshire.   Feel free to drop us a line.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out the Trips & Event forum...and go for it!


----------



## pedxing (Jul 9, 2005)

Checking out the trips and events forum here is a great idea.  You might ask for a description of the hike (how many miles, how much elevation gain) if a trip seems interesting to you.  You can also check the trips and events at 
http://www.gonewengland.org/intro.htm
or 
http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/forums/


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jul 10, 2005)

*Join the AMC*

Another alternative is to join the Appalachian Mountain Club (AMC) which has a Berkshire Chapter.  You can check that chapter's schedule on their web site.

There are many ways of hiking.  Some like to hike alone, others with a few friends, some with an organized group.  I now enjoy all three. For the first couple of years I did all my hiking with the AMC, and as a result met a lot of people who became friends with whom I hike.  I also developed the confidence to hike alone.


----------



## crystalcjc (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your helpful replies.  I usually hike alone and therefore have not ventured out too long or high or far.  So far I have hiked mainly places like Mt. Wachusett and Purgatory Chasm. But I would like to broaden my horizons and get more into it.  Anyway, thanks again for your ideas.  

Crystal


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't just read Trips and Events - follow as much of the web site as you can. Not only are there ways to go along with other folks on their hikes, you can also gain a wealth of ideas for your own hikes. Be it with some of us or on your own, we'll get you from Wachusett to Washington in no time!


----------



## pepsi (Jul 10, 2005)

If you are planning on hiking in New Hampshire I would suggest picking up a copy of the AMC White Mountain Guide. (EMS REI or most any book store)

It comes with excellent maps (Tyvek is better but must be purchased seperately) and It has descriptions of all of the trails with elevation and distances.

Although difficulty is subjective, and according to my daughter I'm no longer allowed to voice an opinion on this, if someone posts a hike or trip you can look over the description before you decide. Or, look through it and post one for us to join.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 11, 2005)

Pepsi - I've seen what you'll do in one day. I agree with your daughter.


----------

